# Advice On Building My Own Tack Box?



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I've been looking around for a tack box, or trunk for quite some time now. However, they seem to be really pricey and none of them seem as though they would fit my needs ideally. Instead, I've decided to try my hand at making my own. I've seen a couple of cute ones out there, but was wondering if anyone knew of someone or a business selling gently used, or new, inexpensive tack boxes/trunks?

If not, has anyone ever made one themselves? Do you have directions and pictures? About how much should it cost and do you know any website that has plans on making them? Thank you so much! 

Lauren


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought a blank one and painted it with zebra stripes when I was like, 10... lol but that's as far as I've gone toward "making" one.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

That's actually a really cute idea, and ads a personal touch for something that doesn't really stand out in a professional barn type setting. I'll have to check with my boss to see if there are regulations or not, but I do not think so!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, no one can mistake mine for theirs! At the time I was in love with zebras, still like them very much  Painting your own box is very fun!


----------



## schnitkey (Oct 4, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for? My husband makes gorgeous oak ones but he could do cheaper ones. I am trying to get a bunch of his sold to people that are going to hits so that I can bring them to Florida with me.
Sheri


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is my tack box that my boyfriend, Rich, built me:








































It took a lot of time and effort. The material costs alone were about $800, then it literally took months (he is a student and works too) to finish it - there is good reason these things are *&%$ expensive!
I drew up an image with specs about how I wanted it to look, and how big I wanted it to be. 











As things progressed, my "wants" changed - I no longer wanted shelving in the doors, etc. 

Here it is with its original "doghouse" saddle stand:




















That was taken out, and replaced with what you see here:










The box is a birch base with maple trim, stained "Teak" and then has about 5 coats of laquer on it (this thing could be dropped in the ocean and it wouldn't warp!)

If there is a finishing carpenter (Rich is) your or your family or friends know of, ask them if they might be intersted in doing a little project. They usually have scraps of wood available to them all the time, and for someone that has time on their hands, a simple one could be done fairly quickly.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW O.O I want it...


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW, that is very impressive!!!!


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG!

JustDressageIt, that looks like a fine piece of furniture that many of us would like in our homes, much less a barn!

Really fabulous. Good job, Rich. Lucky gal, JustDressageIt!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

That is a beautiful tack box, but a little bit out of my price range...I'm not picky in what I'm looking for...but this is what I would like.

It doesn't have to hold my saddle, as I board and we have a tack room where we keep bridles and saddles. I want a seperate *box* in the box for grooming supplies, if that makes any sense. I also want places to store medications, crops, helmets, lunge lines, just little things. Extra show clothes, all my barn stuff minus the saddle and bridle basically. Looking to spend $100 max. :$ It's all I can afford...really.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

My dad did one for me as a kid that was a simpler version of JustDressageIt's. It was about half the size width-wise and about the same height and depth. He used regular sheetboard and 2x4s (like you get at lowes) and I don't think he stained it. It held up great. Actually, I was recently at my old barn and it is still there. Since it isn't being used, I am thinking of asking the BO if I can take it. 

Mine had a full shelf up top and a half shelf about 1-1.5 ft off the floor, a saddle rack and 2 or 3 hooks on the inside. If you don't need the saddle rack, but want a clothes place, you could use that room to make a rack for hangers or add additional shelves for blankets/supplies etc. Or you could make it 4 ft high instead of 6 or 7 ft high and that would make it cheaper and give it a smaller footprint if space is an issue. 

I asked my dad recently what he thought it would cost to build it again and he guessed probably about $200 or so, depending on materials. I think I looked at some outdoor sheetboard recently and it was about $30 or $40 for a 4x8 ft piece (about half that if you get indoor sheetboard, but won't hold up as well) and 2x4s are pretty cheap too. 

I like JustDressage's idea of adding the plastic storage box. Gives you additional storage without the cost of building drawers. Very clever.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

PoohLP,
I'd be very interested in buying yours if you are selling it. Do you have pictures?


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Angelhorsegirl said:


> PoohLP,
> I'd be very interested in buying yours if you are selling it. Do you have pictures?


Hmm...Well, the problem is that I don't actually have it right now, because it is at my old barn (and has been there for quite a while, so my old BO is within her rights to say no to me taking it back even though I don't see why she would since it isn't being used.) Plus, it kind of has sentimental value and I was thinking of using it for myself once I get to the point of having tack again. 

I will try to get some pics though. And, of course, if you are interested, it might not be entirely outside of the realm of possibilities for my dad to build a similar one for you. The biggest difficulty (expense) would be getting it to Boca. We're in Tallahassee and that thing is HEAVY.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmn, well, I would be very interested and would love to see pictures!


----------

